# MARKLAND trip!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I got up at 6 this morning and drove to Markland Dam, to fish for‪ ‎Skipjacks‬. I got line in the water at 7:45. The skipjacks were there breaking water. I did tried every lure and rig I could think of. After casting my arm off and NO BITES I called it a day at 9:45. I doubt I will ever go back to either dam, just to much effort for no reward.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I spoke of a secret lure... No one ever listens. I was dead serious when I said I was catching at least 5-7 to their 1. My last trip I caught 29 and I saw 1 other caught. So that's 29 to their 1?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

whodeynati said:


> I spoke of a secret lure... No one ever listens. I was dead serious when I said I was catching at least 5-7 to their 1. My last trip I caught 29 and I saw 1 other caught. So that's 29 to their 1?


I did see them at Wal-Mart they were 1/16 ounce and I want 1/8 oz. I JUST THINK THEY were not many THERE now! Hopefully they will start showing up around Cincinnati soon.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I know of a couple guys down there today that caught some skips. Norb I will show you the best lure to catch skips on. When I used to sell them we would go all over (Ohio, KY, TN, Alabama, etc..) and these jigs I have will catch them everywhere and outfish anyone and everyone. Also watch the water and fish the seams and don't be afraid to fish right on the bank. I am headed down to KY Lake and Barkley Lake next weekend to bowfish and snag but I know they are catching skips there and if I get on them I will bring you some back.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

nlcatfish said:


> I did see them at Wal-Mart they were 1/16 ounce and I want 1/8 oz. I JUST THINK THEY were not many THERE now! Hopefully they will start showing up around Cincinnati soon.


The 1/16th are what I use. Tie 3 on and every now and again I will them 3 at a time. I'll be back down there Saturday more than likely.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

fishdealer04 said:


> I know of a couple guys down there today that caught some skips. Norb I will show you the best lure to catch skips on. When I used to sell them we would go all over (Ohio, KY, TN, Alabama, etc..) and these jigs I have will catch them everywhere and outfish anyone and everyone. Also watch the water and fish the seams and don't be afraid to fish right on the bank. I am headed down to KY Lake and Barkley Lake next weekend to bowfish and snag but I know they are catching skips there and if I get on them I will bring you some back.



THANKS JUST only need about 6 or so for my brother. That should hold him till UK can get some whenever they show around Cincinnati!


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

whodeynati said:


> The 1/16th are what I use. Tie 3 on and every now and again I will them 3 at a time. I'll be back down there Saturday more than likely.


What do you get down there? I got there around 7:45 in the morning. I did cast a 3 hook sabaki rig with small hooks.still no bites!!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY (Oct 27, 2014)

What of this secret skipjack lure? I wanna know?? I take my 10yo with me in june when they are at their best and wudnt mind a new presentation? We artificial only and catch/release....


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

whodeynati said:


> I spoke of a secret lure... No one ever listens. I was dead serious when I said I was catching at least 5-7 to their 1. My last trip I caught 29 and I saw 1 other caught. So that's 29 to their 1?


whodeynati is correct about the lure from walmart. They catch a lot of different fish including skip jack. sometimes when I'm bored i'll walk down river to the rocks and kill time catching skips with a bobber and the jig. try any of the colored head with the chartreuse tail and you should do good. like fishdealer04 said, i'll cast past the seam and let the current pull it to and through the seam. they crush it.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY (Oct 27, 2014)

look111 said:


> whodeynati is correct about the lure from walmart. They catch a lot of different fish including skip jack. sometimes when I'm bored i'll walk down river to the rocks and kill time catching skips with a bobber and the jig. try any of the colored head with the chartreuse tail and you should do good. like fishdealer04 said, i'll cast past the seam and let the current pull it to and through the seam. they crush it.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY (Oct 27, 2014)

I think i remember u mentioning the hinee before look-i just didnt know what i was looking for, now that i have seen a pic of one, i remember sluggo having one on his spinning gear one time.
Thanx for thr tips guys-i will be gettin me some on my way home from work  
Post


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

look111 said:


> whodeynati is correct about the lure from walmart. They catch a lot of different fish including skip jack. sometimes when I'm bored i'll walk down river to the rocks and kill time catching skips with a bobber and the jig. try any of the colored head with the chartreuse tail and you should do good. like fishdealer04 said, i'll cast past the seam and let the current pull it to and through the seam. they crush it.



Maybe one of you guys could post a pic or LINK of those 'lures'.
It'd be Very Much Appreciated ;>)

BTW ,,,, here's the pic of the twisters that I get locally,,,,, Sandwich bag jammed full for $5
Like I had +- 125 twisters in one bag, & 142 in the other.
25+ twisters for a $1. Not Bad???
lol,,, I bought the 7" chart twisters for RRat,,, He likes his twisters & paddletails HUGE!


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Maybe one of you guys could post a pic or LINK of those 'lures'.
> It'd be Very Much Appreciated ;>)
> 
> BTW ,,,, here's the pic of the twisters that I get locally,,,,, Sandwich bag jammed full for $5
> ...


I sent you an email Doboy, hopeful list. I talked to a couple of guys last night and they are going to play wait and see. I didn't say how many of each in the email, waiting to see what is available to me. Here is a pic of a shineee hineee.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY (Oct 27, 2014)

look111 said:


> I sent you an email Doboy, hopeful list. I talked to a couple of guys last night and they are going to play wait and see. I didn't say how many of each in the email, waiting to see what is available to me. Here is a pic of a shineee hineee.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY (Oct 27, 2014)

are the plastics made local??


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> are the plastics made local??


No, Doboy is helping us out on this. He has access to a nice variety of plastics and he is willing to try and get us what we ask for. He's posted to you and saugernut to see if you were interested. He's able to get 125-150 items in a bag for $5 and I think the shipping would be around $5 also. I may not get everything I want but I can stock up on some favorites if they have them. Contact him.


----------

